# Fluval Flora/EBI lighting: good enough for...?



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Coming back to the hobby after something of a hiatus. Need something relatively compact and simple compared to my past endeavors. Mainly interesting in keeping some low maintenance plants, maybe a snail, maybe a very small fish species. Wondering mainly what people think of the included lighting these kits come with (as far as I can tell they are the exact same kit, one comes with tweezers and mickey mouse CO2 system, the other a net and shrimp food). Only other option readily available to me is the larger 12G Fluval Edge...but again the light question (and I'm not sure, but I think that small aperture would drive me insane). Any thoughts on the topic are much appreciated.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the included fixture is pretty great. Provides perfect lighting in the tank for mosses, Anubias, Crypts and other easy to keep species that don't require much.

When I had an Ebi, I sold the filter and gave the background away. Used an Eheim canister. But I loved the tank a lot. Looked pretty nice with a bunch of shrimp and tiny fish like Chili Rasboras:










As you can see, it's possible to add additional fixtures if you want to go high-tech.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

How did you like the included substrate? Does it come with enough or should I grab an extra bag?

I wouldnt mind getting the Flora version for the sake of the tongs and to try out the CO2 outfit, but as I understand it the "EBI" kit has slightly finer substrate (so that shrimp dont get their feet caught in it?). Maybe an small bag of the EBI substrate on top of the Flora?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It only includes enough substrate for a flat layer. You should pick up 1-2 more packages of it if you want to create slopes.

The Flora version just isn't worth it. The CO2 kit is one that runs out quickly and requires you to continue buying tiny, expensive bottles of CO2. If you get the Ebi, which is almost always cheaper and sell off the filter, that'll give you enough to buy another bag of Shrimp Stratum. 

Then just pick up a paintball CO2 kit. To make it upgradable in the future, you could buy a standard CO2 regulator (dual stage) and then spend $10 on a CGA320 adapter that allows you to use it on a paintball cylinder. That way you can use a larger CO2 cylinder in the future if you want - or will allow you to sell it much easier than you could a paintball adapter. (More of my reasoning: Most high-quality paintball regulators already cost north of US$100, so why not spend the same amount on something that's more flexible?)

Honestly, you really shouldn't need CO2 for the tank. Substrate, some ferts - maybe root tabs - regular water change plans and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

I'll have to use the included filter in the short term (and plan to replace with the small Eheim canister later). On the extra subsrate, would you grab more of the EBI, or mix some Flora in?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're the same thing - the Plant Stratum is just larger. I'd still with Shrimp Stratum for aesthetic reasons, as it's smaller and tends to look better in smaller tanks.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got back from the store. They had one Flora kit left on clearance at $49 so I grabbed it (they said they are discontinued?). I can probably get a few bucks for the CO2 outfit and the filter to put a dent in an Eheim classic. Definitely doesn't come with enough substrate so I'll follow up with a bag of the finer EBI for the top coat.

Nice little kit I must say. Looking forward to resurrecting my (neglected) forest of Anubias (from a tank _long _overdue for retirement). I might even get something else to thrive this time around. I like the option of adding a matching light down the road to double output if I decide to flirt with a higher maintenance setup. 

The cover glass is for me imperative (cat!). Do you think it will be possible to feed the intake/supply of a canister filter through the knockout at the back two corners (plus power cord for heater)?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Watch out for that background popping up.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

atom said:


> Watch out for that background popping up.


Do you mean the adhesive is notorious for failing?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You got a great deal on the Flora. 

Yep, earlier kits were notorious for it popping out of the water when you least expect it. If you're not set on it, I'd use a razor blade and slowly pop it off/scrape it off. Then add a dark background to the tank. Will actually give you some additional water volume.

Depending upon the canister you use, it may be entirely possible to fit everything in the rear notches. Though, in my case, I was using a filter about a billion times too powerful (it was metered down, though) and the hoses were gigantic - resulting in what you see in the photo posted earlier in the thread. 

If you go with an Eheim 2211, it will look much better than mine did. Worst case scenario, you could have a glass shop cut a new, custom cover for just a few dollars.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> You got a great deal on the Flora.


I dont know....I noticed that the top rim is distorted somewhat (left front corner juts out).










I wonder if they are all imperfect or if I got a lemon....


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like you got a lemon but it looks fine as long as it's on a sturdy stand. Still worth the money. I sold my old Ebi for $50 - no filter, no substrate, used for a year.

Since the silicone seam is on the bottom and on the back edges - where everything likely lines up really well, you won't have anything to worry about. If you're concerned, though, definitely email Hagen/Fluval to see what they offer.


----------



## Bigehugedome (Feb 10, 2013)

i just got an ebi a few days ago and had much of the same questions you do. Somewhatshocked, that tank looked awesome, and id love to have a foreground like that. I will be keeping my filter at least for now and unsure what I will do for maybe another light and co2. I have a paintball tank and im thinking of going that route but im unsure how much i wanna spend at the moment.

anyway im not trying to hijack. I filled my ebi and within 20 mins my background popped off. I emptied it and dried everything and used super glue GEL (with cyanoacrylate ) and it seems like it will hold now. it may be a good idea to take it off and do that before you fill it. If you google it people say its fine then 6 months later it pops off and knocks the lid off!


----------

